

Show HN: Hours of startup wisdom in under 5-minutes. Every Friday - mamoriamohit
http://elevator.horntell.com/

======
onion2k
Feed your confirmation bias!

Blocking out the 'noise' for a filtered stream of what someone else thinks is
important is a terrible way to improve your thinking. You _need_ things that
challenge the way you think in order to see whether or not you're actually
right or just delusional. The best way to get that is to randomly dip in to an
unfiltered list of everything, so read HN's "new" page, Medium's recommended
articles, Product Hunt, a few good news sources (BBC, WaPo, WSJ[1], HuffPo),
follow a _variety_ of people on Twitter, etc.

[1] Dodge the paywall by copying the article title in to Google.

